# udevadm settle-Fehlermeldung bei cryptsetup luksOpen

## DarkSpir

Hey Leute,

seit mehreren Wochen habe ich eine Handvoll Fehlermeldungen beim Booten, die ich vorher nicht hatte. Ich habe eine Initrd gebaut, die meine Festplatte per cryptsetup entschlüsselt und dann weiter bootet. Zunächst gab es eine Fehlermeldung, dass udevadm nicht vorhanden sei, ich habs in die initrd noch reingepackt und mir das Ganze mal näher angesehen.

Immer, wenn in der initrd cryptsetup luksOpen aufgerufen wird, gibt es die Meldung /sbin/udevadm settle unable to avoid potential race with busy device-mapper devices.

Ansich scheint das nix zu machen, die Partitionen werden trotzdem entschlüsselt und normal gemountet. Meine Versuche die Meldung nach /dev/null umzuleiten, scheiterten allerdings. Also hab ich zwei Fragen: 1) Was löst das aus und 2) was kann ich dagegen tun?

...Google war zu dem Thema leider nicht besonders ergiebig.

----------

## DarkSpir

Bump für mehr Gerechtigkeit.

Ich habs jetzt zwar auch im englischsprachigen Teil gepostet, aber auch hier mag mir keiner antworten. Hey, ich kann doch nicht der Einzige sein, der das Problem hat...

----------

## Max Steel

Es könnte sein das es einfach reicht in das Startskript einfach ein sleep 10 anzuhängen.

----------

## DarkSpir

Nee, zum Einen passiert ja beliebig lange erstmal nix wenn ich das Passwort für die Entschlüsselung nicht eingebe, zum Anderen hab ich mehrmals nach einem Update auf /boot vergessen meine anderen Sicherheitsscripts davon in Kenntnis zu setzen (was sie damit quittieren, dass der Rechner beim Booten wieder runter fährt weil /boot manipuliert wurde), ich musste also die Anweisungen im Initscript manuell ausführen und manuell die Hashes aktualisieren. Dabei habe ich länger als 10 Sekunden gebraucht.

----------

## avx

Für den Fall, dass du deinen englischen Thread übersiehst...keine Ahnung, ob das dein Bug ist, aber der angehängte Patch scheint das Problem zu lösen - zumindest ist der Error weg.

----------

